# What to do? New foster's owner is dying



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

On Saturday I am getting a new foster dog. Her owner is in the hospital with end stage cancer. Right now the dog is living alone in the house with the ex-husband coming to take care of her twice a day.

My question is - would it be a good idea to take the dog to see her original owner? If she gets moved out of the hospital and into a hospice care facility, many of those places allow pet visits. 

I can see this from both aspects - I worry that if I take the dog to see her, will it be too hard on the dog, and for that matter, the woman. Should I even make the offer? What would you do?


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

If the dog is well behaved and the owner would like that, I say yes. I just think it is such a nice thing if the owner would like that. Dogs are very resilient. Make it a positive thing. That is my vote... purely emotional.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I agree with Karin and would say - a lot depends on the bond between the dying woman and the dog in the first place. It may or may not be strong enough to make them want that.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

DutchKarin said:


> If the dog is well behaved and the owner would like that, I say yes. I just think it is such a nice thing if the owner would like that. *Dogs are very resilient*. Make it a positive thing. That is my vote... purely emotional.


I'd say, this. One of my fears is getting terribly ill or injured, and losing my dogs and never seeing them again. If someone took the time and trouble to bring them to visit me, I'd be terribly grateful.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Very tough situation. I agree w/ the other posters ask her. hospice's are ususally great about letting the animals come see there pateint.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm with the others.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

DutchKarin said:


> If the dog is well behaved and the owner would like that, I say yes. I just think it is such a nice thing if the owner would like that. Dogs are very resilient. Make it a positive thing. That is my vote... purely emotional.


Yes, definitely. At the same time, give the dog rules and training. Do not spoil her because you feel sorry for her. She needs guidance and clarity from you. It is a lovely thing to do for both.
Once the owner dies, I think it is good for the dog to know and to see and smell her. I do this when one of the dogs dies and leave the deceased dog home for a while so the others can understand (including myself).


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Unfortunately, you never know how that could go. I witnessed a Cocker Spaniel go crazy when he saw his previous owner after a YEAR! It was traumatizing for the dog once the ex-owner left. That dog went crazy, scratching the door trying to go after her, crying non-stop. It took him a long time to settle down. It was heartbreaking to see.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

if the dying owner would like to see her dog one last time, take her


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I spent almost 6 months in hospital and rehab - I missed my dogs more than anything - they did get to visit one or two times....it was teh brightest spot in that whole time....

take the dog to see the woman if she wants to....even more than once if you can find the time....it is the kindest most thoughtful thing anyone could do for her

Lee


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would put the owner's needs over the dog's need/response in this. I would do it if the owner would like to see the dog.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

The owner of my mother's dog asked to see her again before he died. We had had her for almost a year, since he and his wife were both diagnosed with terminal cancer. 

My dad took the dog into the hospital on Sunday afternoon. Blondie flipped when she saw her old owner. She snuggled right up under his chin and didn't stop licking his face. They stayed for half an hour. My mom, my dad, the nurses, the doctors were all crying.

Her owner talked to my mom after dad took the dog home. He was very grateful to know that she was being well taken care of. It gave him peace to know she was happy and healthy before he passed the next day.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks to all for your input, I am getting this dog today and I will obtain the owners contact information and give her a call.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I just saw this thread. I think it's important for the human to pass knowing the dog is safe with you, and that you'll be able to ensure the dog is taken care of. You can at least ease that burden of worry, letting her know her dog is in good hands. When you talk, you can follow your gut as to whether you want to visit with the dog--you'll know what to do as you talk with that person.

One big benefit of talking with the owner by phone is that you'll possibly be able to learn who the dog's vet was (to get vet records), and some background about it. That info is sometimes incredibly valuable in helping it transition and think about where the dog will thrive in a forever home -- it's not often we get this kind of info on rescued dogs, so maybe it's a good thing for the dog too!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your input. 

Unfortunately the original owner of the dog passed away the same day that I got her. I had decided to call her and ask her what she wanted to do, but I never got the chance. 

When I got the phone call telling me that she had passed away, I started crying. This beautiful creature's reaction to my tears was to jump up, put her paws around my neck and kiss away my tears. I have not had a dog, or foster dog, that was so sensitive to human emotion in a very long time. I hope her owner is looking down from above and knows that her dog is safe and in good hands.


----------

